# camp sites in France/Spain with cycle routes



## medsteps (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi everyone
any one know of any sites in Spain or France that have cycle routes close buy, flattish ones would be preferred, like disused railway lines that have been tarmac over and the coastal promenade ones 
cheers Edd


----------



## brendan (May 9, 2005)

*Cycle paths*

Ile de Ré is wonderful for cycling. Over 100kms dedicated flat cycle paths criss cross the Island, dozens of campsites all seem pretty close to cycle path. We stayed at camping Antioche last summer www.antioche.com .

We spent 9 weeks in total in France and never seemed too far from Cycle path but thoroughly recommend Ile de Ré.

Brendan


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Try Camping Lac du Panthier-Burgundy- or google "Cycling the canals in France". Any of the canals (Burgundy, Midi) are accessible by bike and there are usually loads of campsites within a short distance.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Camping Du Lac de Maine, near Angers (Maine-et-Loire) is a good one.
Cycle track around the lake, as well as great riverside tracks.

If the weathers good when we go through France in April we shall also visit Ile de re, not been there in the MH yet, it does look "made" for bikes.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Camping Club Arcachon.

http://www.camping-arcachon.com/site_gb/accueil.html

You have a lovely coastal town with a magnificent beach ( see their website) with miles and miles of flat cycling on dedicated tracks among the pine trees in the Les Landes region.

There's a free shuttle bus to the town from outside the site for those days when you want to leave the bikes.

The Somme basin too has miles of cycle tracks and it's all flat.

G


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

We love Ile D'Oleron, next to Re. It's a real French holiday island and the traffic has very low speed limits, and all the traffic gives way for pedestrians and cyclists. We will be there in April, on our way back from Spain. We usually stay at the Municipal site in Cotiniere, It's right on the beach and is priced very reasonably.


----------



## andyneilson (Apr 8, 2007)

*Cycling in Ile de Re*

Ile de Re is great for cycling but not during July/Aug. Too many bikes!


----------



## mgb (Dec 4, 2008)

Île de Ré is superb for cyclists.
Try tasting the oysters & praires on route; fab
Happy days
MGB


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

MMM magazine have recently published articles about cycling in France, Sept 2008 onwards I think,
Regards,
Norman


----------



## medsteps (Jul 1, 2008)

many thanks for all your replys, i will be going down 12th of April firstly in torre del mar then to bonterra park then into Franc iv not heard much about the cycling round Bonterra but the cycling in France sounds very good 
thanks again Edd


----------



## medsteps (Jul 1, 2008)

is Bonterra park a nice cycling area ?


----------



## RogerAndHeather (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi Edd

The cycling is good to the south of Bonterra - down the promenade and then along the coast to Castellon, about 5 miles. South of Castellon you can head in the direction of Burriana and Moncofa, (good campsite there, Camping Monmar) through the orange groves. Lots of cycle paths in that area and they are continually adding to them, all on the flat and easy going - it has to be for me.

The tourist information office in Benicassim has a good leaflet on the cycle routes, especially in the 'Las Palmas Desert' (so called). Unfortunately I could not find a safe cycle route to the north, the N-340 is a racetrack and the Spanish are not renowned to give any respect to cyclists in that area. The one thing that I did not try was loading the bike on the train to hop up that dodgy 5 miles northwards, hopefully I can try that when we are there in March and let you know.

Happy Biking, Roger


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

We will be in Alcossebre, at Tropicana campsite, in March, and I can confirm that the cycling around there is wonderful. Whether you go South or North it's mainly on the flat and travelling through the orange groves, in the sunshine, on the way to a refreshing beer is pure magic! It's just up from Benicassim and well worth travelling to.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Roger and Domannhal

We are fairly new to the forum but intrigued with the friendliness shown.

We too will be at Bonterra in March - and will pop in to Alcossebre at end of March to check it out. We were at Bonterra in Nov and liked it - and the cycling - so much we are heading back there.

Will give you a wave if we see you.

Sal


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi Sal, we will be at Tropicana from 5th March till 8th April so if you would like I could P.M. you and give you our mobile number, and we could perhaps meet up for a chat. Ann


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Don't forget the Nantes-Brest canal in Brittany, perhaps centred on Lac Guerlédan.

Dave


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Edd, I can also highly recommend Il de re. we stayed here last summer,in the Dordogne.just outside the site was a cycle track(old railway line) one way to Sarlat la caneda the other way to Souillac, really easy cycling.


----------



## dragonfly (Mar 10, 2007)

If you are driving up through the centre of France, Parc Verger, near Limoges, is open all year and has a disused railway line close by. This has a tarmac surface and is great for cycling. It has English owners which is helpful!

Dragonfly


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Parc Ste Brgitte at La Turballe in S. Brittany.

Excellent cycle routes adjacent to the site to Guerande, Piriac and

surrounding areas.

The site at Ouisterham.. les pommiers.. is on the canal to Caen via

Pegasus Bridge.

Camping Belle Riviere at Ste luce sur Loire is right on the Loire path and is

excellent for cycling right into the middle of Nantes


----------

